

Ask HN: What do you think of our new iOS app? Promo codes inside - SNagra

We've made a new app called Reminders with Friends that uses Gamecenter multiplayer instead of our server to send and receive time and GPS triggered reminders.  I really like this community and wanted to get some feedback. We do recognize there are some UI changes we can do to streamline the app, but any feedback would be great.<p>App Link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reminders-with-friends/id486230629?mt=8<p>Website Link: www.slyceapps.com/reminders<p>Promo Codes (If you take a promo code, please leave a comment):<p>MPNE93EYN9T4<p>3WEALE4HR7H9<p>FK7WXRT74JLW<p>N37WJFPE46EY<p>FXYXJERAM6TE<p>99WXPKPRRRW7<p>XKFJA939MY4X
======
jemeshsu
I used the second code. Its a great idea. Wonder why you use GameCenter for a
productivity app?

1\. The subject and content input fields is wide apart 2\. Status bar can
change to suit the dark theme of app 3\. No edit option for reminder 4\. The
big arrow on main list is redundant, should just allow enter reminder detail
with any tap on the reminder

~~~
SNagra
We used Gamecenter because me and my partner didn't really have the expertise
of setting up the server side that would be required for an app like this, so
we decided to let Apple take care of that for us. We also didn't want people
to have to make new usernames and passwords and have to find their friends
again in a new service.

Thanks for those, I will keep all of this advice when we are ready to submit
the next update.

------
iamandrus
I used the first code.

I agree that the UI needs to be more streamlined. The "Add Reminder" screen is
iffy to use. Other than that, great idea for an app!

------
sbarre
How does one use the promo codes?

~~~
jemeshsu
On iTunes, look for Redeem under your account.

